# MTL dripper



## Viper_SA (25/8/21)

Need some suggestions please. I'm looking for a halfway decent mtl dripper. It will be used like once a month only to test juice samples. So nothing extravagant really. Any ideas?
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Need some suggestions please. I'm looking for a halfway decent mtl dripper. It will be used like once a month only to test juice samples. So nothing extravagant really. Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance



Berserker BF.
Ol16 clone if you can find one
Vapefly galaxies and holic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/8/21)

Resistance said:


> Berserker BF.
> Ol16 clone if you can find one
> Vapefly galaxies and holic



Thanks, I'll have a Google later. I had like 5 OL16 clones and hated every one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (25/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, I'll have a Google later. I had like 5 OL16 clones and hated every one of them.



Yes it takes some getting used to. Especially coiling it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/8/21)

Geekvape Ammit MTL RDA.... with MTL and RDL capabilities, easy to coil and wick...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

I use a Vapefly Holic ... fantastic little MTL dripper, very underrated and certainly inexpensive ... (_I have drilled out the drip tip ID to 4mm to match the chimney_)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/8/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I use a Vapefly Holic ... fantastic little MTL dripper, very underrated and certainly inexpensive ... (_I have drilled out the drip tip ID to 4mm to match the chimney_)
> View attachment 237771


Welcome back. A good samaritane offered me an RDA to borrow and buy if it works for me. Will receive it Monday.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Welcome back. A good samaritane offered me an RDA to borrow and buy if it works for me. Will receive it Monday.


Thanks Viper ... Good to be back as I missed you guy's man. 
Glad you have a solution, and here's holding thumbs it works for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

